# Old Strains.



## D3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where a person can get some of the old strains. Back in the 70's we had the good stuff. Most of it was from other countries like Columbian Gold, Alcapolco Gold, Panama Red or true Hawaiian. I'm not looking for anything cross bread. I want a stable, true old strain. Thanks Man.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 17, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Back in the 70's we had the good stuff.


 
Not to jack your thread, but I'll take some high-quality circa 2009 pot over 1970's stuff.  That's 30+ years of better growing methods, better genetic stability, better conditions, better nutrients, etc.

That being said, I wouldn't mind having some Panama Red.


----------



## D3 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just wanted to bring back some old memories. Dude I can remember getting smoke that was so good. 1 joint for 10 people & we were all stoned out of our minds. We just sat there & freeked out. It was like an acid trip. We only paid around $25.00 a lid. A lid was well over an ounce. Those were the days.


----------



## bigb (Mar 20, 2009)

thats great my mom tells me all the time how she use to get 4 finger dime bags of some super fire. but then i did some research and found out most of the weed back then was laced/dipped in other drugs. which is what made it so good, for example thai sticks used to be dipped in opeodes(spelled that wrong). 

good luck on the search


----------



## D3 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dude, my spelling sucks, too. No this weed was not laced. I have smoked laced weed with like PCP & qualude powder. It has a strong chemical taste & was very harsh. This stuff was not harsh & had a great taste. I have had this same arguement before. I know from experance that some of the weed back then was much better. Yes, the new strains they have out today are premo. I'm not knocking them at all. Most of the good strains from back then were ruined. I was just hoping that someone knew where I could egt some of the old stuff. Like I said, I just want to bring back some of those old memories. Later Man

I smoked alot of Thai stick in my time. I wish I could find some of the real sticks. That would be cool. Later Man


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 20, 2009)

I think some of the stuff today comes right from the old. Just gets renamed through a farm/company is all. Maybe improved in potency a couple percentage points.

Biggest difference Ive noticed over time is the durability of plants. 
Hell when Nothern Lights first came out in like the late 80s, early 90s. Go shovel some dirt out the yard, could have clay in it. Forget to water it now and then. Still have amazing plants regardless. 
Now it seems you take the same NL bean. Baby it, pamper it, and it can still get sick or whatever else. Plants were a helluva lot tougher thats forsure.

I do miss some of those old names though. Someone should steal the names and reuse them.  Be best sellers.


----------



## lizard (Mar 22, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where a person can get some of the old strains. Back in the 70's we had the good stuff. Most of it was from other countries like Columbian Gold, Alcapolco Gold, Panama Red or true Hawaiian. I'm not looking for anything cross bread. I want a stable, true old strain. Thanks Man.


 i know what you mean to piont your alil older than me i started smokin in the 80's werew i lived all we could get was colubian gold and a lid was 75 bucks about oz and half i moved up north and they were like 50 bucks a half and it was mexican brown then years later i worked for this guy from north cal that had these almost perfectly round buds with white hair two hits and complete couch lock he said it was "kind bud" now theres abunch of names and don't get me wrong all good stuff but i do miss the gold and the chocolate tye and who could forget the emerald tye  and the rest was gold hair or red hair or lime green ans thats what they called it sorry to ramble just old memories rushing back  i know this may sound stupid butry googling it good luck old school if you find the seeds lemme know  peace and chicken grease,Lizard,


----------



## lizard (Mar 22, 2009)

i just read about the brazilian seed company  the are supposed have original columian gold not sure if true but worth a shot


----------



## bigb (Mar 22, 2009)

but i do miss the gold and the chocolate tye and who could forget the emerald tye and the rest was gold hair or red hair or lime green ans thats what they called it sorry to ramble just old memories rushing back 


chocolate thai is still around a buddy of mine near san fransisco has about 20 plants goin right know and a huge mother he takes clones from.
  but heres the bad part its a clone only strain, been tryin to plan a trip to go get some for about 6 months now.


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 22, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to bring back some old memories. Dude I can remember getting smoke that was so good. 1 joint for 10 people & we were all stoned out of our minds. We just sat there & freeked out. It was like an acid trip. We only paid around $25.00 a lid. A lid was well over an ounce. Those were the days.


sounds like good stuff!!  but there are so many great strains out there now.
what are you currently growing?? most of these new crosses all started with all those strains the golds, reds, Hawaiian, Afghani and a few more. 
but most of the best strains are clone only and some go back for some time now. they are hard to get usually you need connections to get your hands on them. but i bet some people out there still have the old golds, reds, and thai's as clone's
but there are still some killer genetics out there from that era landrace and hybrids alike. here are some strains you might like

Ace seeds Oldtimers Haze- Hybrid of different tropical sativas: Mexican, Purple Highland Colombian, Southern Indian (Kerala) and Thai. The Haze was developed in California in the 1960s and 70s by crossing some of the best tropical sativas

Afopips seeds Swazi Red- Spectacular Red Bud Hairs, Swazi is a high yielding and resinous pure African Landrace Sativa which produces a strong natural high.

Afropips seeds Malawi gold- Malawi Gold is Only Available from the Top Malawi Gold Growers in Malawi. This is Not Wild Malawi Seeds Gleaned from the Regular Inferior Cobs that are offered to the tourists & exported to South Africa & the New World. Pure Landrace Sativa.

Aropips seeds Nigerian- 100% Pure Landrace Sativa Strain from Darkest Africa. The Original Nigerian offered in Amsterdam Coffee shops in the 80's. Africa always produces Amazing Strains & this one is no exception.

Gypsy Nirvana's Landrace Collection: Thai Stick Sativa ( Limited Edition ) 
A recent trip to Thailand into the south region of the Nong Khai Province saw us meeting with some of the original farmers who grew this strain back in the 60's and 70's and offered us a priceless opportunity to both discuss the old methods and, best of all, acquire some of the progeny of those original plants. We have now brought those seeds back and would love the opportunity to offer people a chance to 'grab a slice of history' so to speak.

Greenhouse seeds Himalaya Gold- Has won many harvest festivals 
and private awards... Pedigree: Nepalese and North Indian.

those are the type of strains you wanted!! but i suggest looking into some new killer genetics. strains like 
The Cali Connections- 
SFV OG Kush BX2's
Pre-98 Bubba kush S1's
Alien Dog
Alien Kush
Chemdawg-D x SFV OG Kush VII
Purple OG Kush   
from what i seen from these strains there all super potent and would put the the rest to shame. especially the SFV OG Kush it taste and smells like lemon pledge and knocks you for a loop


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 23, 2009)

DLM3~ sometimes when you go back and try to relive an old memory, it doesn't turn out the same and makes you realize that maybe the memory wasn't all that great compared to reality. The new **** is great, EnhancementSmoker is right on.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 24, 2009)

I was lucky enough to smoke some old school weed such as thai stick hard to imagine it getting any better. But that was 30 years ago and lately all Ive been getting is brick weed taste like crap and the high sucks. I WILL have some quality weed this year.  Durban poison is sorta old school and Ive been looking for it in pure form not a f1. Anyone who has grown durban let me know what you think. southeast usa.


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ridgerunner said:
			
		

> I was lucky enough to smoke some old school weed such as thai stick hard to imagine it getting any better. But that was 30 years ago and lately all Ive been getting is brick weed taste like crap and the high sucks. I WILL have some quality weed this year.  Durban poison is sorta old school and Ive been looking for it in pure form not a f1. Anyone who has grown durban let me know what you think. southeast usa.


here you go bro :hubba: some landrace Durban Poison from seedsman seeds
*Genetics:* Durban Poison*Variety:* 100% Sativa
*Type:* Traditional Landrace, true-breeding strain.
*Harvest Date:* September
*Flowering Period:* 8-9 weeks
*THC Content:* 8.6%
*No. of Seeds Per Packet:* 10
*Characteristics:* Early flowering
Imported from South Africa, produced in Holland. Exclusively inbred, never hybridized, 100% Sativa. Large long budleaves, buds are also large and long with lots of resin. A sweet licorice or anise flavour. Up high similar to Thai. High yields. Well suited for outcrossing with late bloomers to produce earlier flowering. Also does very well under artificial light. A very popular variety.


but i highly suggest getting some new genetics to grow along side the landrace so you can compare them when finished.
anything from The Cali Connection is incredible they have SFV OG Kush bx2
i have smoked the clone only SFV OG Kush and i got to say its a 9-1/2 out of 10 for potency and has a great lemon smell and taste. its all around a great strain.
or anything from SubCool/TGA seeds they have a sweet selection of very potent strains. Querkle, Agent Orange, Deep Purple, Jacks Cleaner, most of there strains are incredible. 

or since your looking for a nice landrace you could try some crosses using the Durban as a mother for some F1 crosses. you might just end up with something realy special that will be in your garden for years :hubba:


----------



## D3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, Pothead, Whats up. I do grow the new stuff. I'm notknocking the new strains att all. I like them. But, like I said, I want to bring back some old memeries. The durban sounds good. I love a good sativa. I'm going to try it. I have some Jock Horror & Paia Hawaiiana going now. I'm going to cross the two & see what I get. The JH is a shorter, stockier plant. The PH is a longer, lankier plant. They are both mostly sativa. I'm hoping to get a plant like the JH with the great fruity taste & aroma like the PH. What do you think?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 24, 2009)

Tho the strains im sure were novel and good, the very notion of "the good ol' days" when applied to any subject matter is a falsehood.

whatever happened to be present in a memory attached to happiness will automatically be rated better when put to a standard sociology test.

That being said, im sure there was some cool unique strains that are nolonger pure or in production.(i always wonder what path the bagseed i grew took. i grew it to awesomeness but it came from horrid mass produced brick.


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 24, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Hey, Pothead, Whats up. I do grow the new stuff. I'm notknocking the new strains att all. I like them. But, like I said, I want to bring back some old memeries. The durban sounds good. I love a good sativa. I'm going to try it. I have some Jock Horror & Paia Hawaiiana going now. I'm going to cross the two & see what I get. The JH is a shorter, stockier plant. The PH is a longer, lankier plant. They are both mostly sativa. I'm hoping to get a plant like the JH with the great fruity taste & aroma like the PH. What do you think?


thats cool!!
how is the Jock Horror i heard it was mediocre at best? do you have a smoke report on it. i have a 10-pack if its good it will be bumped up on my list of strains to pop:hubba:


----------



## KushmasterJ (Mar 24, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> Tho the strains im sure were novel and good, the very notion of "the good ol' days" when applied to any subject matter is a falsehood.
> 
> whatever happened to be present in a memory attached to happiness will automatically be rated better when put to a standard sociology test.
> 
> That being said, im sure there was some cool unique strains that are nolonger pure or in production.(i always wonder what path the bagseed i grew took. i grew it to awesomeness but it came from horrid mass produced brick.



I agree with lotek on this one. Not that it was THAT long ago but when i first started smoking we didnt have access to medical quality bud, would just pick up some "chronic" from this cholo by my school. Every now and then someone comes around with some regular grade bud that has that same distinct smell when burned, I love that smell and it reminds me of good times with good people. But the notion that it was better quality than what we can get now is simply not true... my mom talks about how what we have now is too strong compared to what she had in the 70's, and she smoked pretty much EVERYTHING.


----------



## D3 (Mar 26, 2009)

This is my first time growing Jock Horror. It has a 15% to 20 % THC level, which is quite high. It is mostly sativa. It should have a good strong "up" high. It's one that narvana recommends as one of there favorites.


----------



## Twister (Apr 3, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where a person can get some of the old strains. Back in the 70's we had the good stuff. Most of it was from other countries like Columbian Gold, Alcapolco Gold, Panama Red or true Hawaiian. I'm not looking for anything cross bread. I want a stable, true
> old strain. Thanks Man.


It'll be hard to find anything that hasn't been crossed.Looking at the big picture,everything,even the old strains,would HAVE to be crosses and hybrids.
I think Matt at Crazy X and British Hempire have the real deal Colombian Gold,which isn't exactly a strain.The strains you named aren't strains,just the geographical origins.
Some of these folks have no idea of what the're saying.Sure,todays stuff is powerful,but bland,lacking in complexity and leave us wanting more,forcing us to smoke every 2-3 hours to maintain satisfaction.

There are still good,potent herbs coming from Colombia and Mexico that haven't been tainted by the 'Dam.I have maintained my sources since the early '80s,and my sources have have maintained their sources.....
it just comes in smaller quantities and is mostly sensimilla,so a few seed in a sack is a treat,unlike the Colombian invasion where 50% of the weight was seed,Lol.
As far as new genetics go,I have one that comes very close to the old school stuff,IMHO.My favorite plant WAS a fast hybrid I found in a Mandalla safari mix pack.It is a great asian type of sativa,long lasting with a fruity flavor.But It has now been replaced by BCs The Wreck ibl.It has a taste and effect that I haven't seen in years.The effects are what I remember as a teen,laughing,giggling,happy type of effect.Very good for depression.And very fast.I begin sampling at 40 days flower.Even unfinished,it is more potent then than SamS Othai/HazexSk1,which is also a great herb.
So don't buy into the idea that your memories of the old herbs are biased because of good memory association.The simple fact is that the effects you desire are rarely found in todays herb,whether because they were inadvertantly bred out,or maybe the effects are a rarity to begin with,who knows?I STILL get the same old herbs,only difference is,we STILL don't name them..
Peace


----------

